# EN CUANTO llegues, llámame



## Fabrik83

Parlando con un mio amico non ho saputo come dire questa frase...

En cuanto llegues a casa, llámame por teléfono 

Grazie per la traduzione!!!

Coraggio alla squadra italiana...comunque vorrei che vincesse la Spagna


----------



## Silvia10975

"Appena arrivi a casa, chiamami al telefono".
Nota la differenza nell'uso del congiuntivo in spagnolo (_llegues_) e dell'indicativo in italiano (_arrivi_).
 Silvia


----------



## Fabrik83

allora per dire: 

En cuanto (ellos) lleguen a casa, que me llamen
Appena (loro) arrivano a casa, ....?

Qué difícil!!!

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## irene.acler

Appena arrivano a casa, che mi chiamino!


----------



## Silvia10975

Appena arrivano a casa, che mi chiamino.
Vedrai che col tempo riuscirai a districarti con naturalezza tra congiuntivi e indicativi!


----------



## chlapec

Così?
Appena saranno arrivati a casa, di'(te)gli di chiamarmi


----------



## Fabrik83

Grazie mille! ora tutto chiaro


----------



## langalejandro

chlapec said:


> Così?
> Appena saranno arrivati a casa, di'(te)gli di chiamarmi



Non capisco la seconda parte della tua frase! puoi aiutarmi.

Grazie,

Ale


----------



## flljob

Ditegli di chiamarmi = díganles que me llamen o decidles que me llamen


----------



## irene.acler

Digli = dile (tercera persona singular)
Ditegli = decidles (tercera persona plural)


----------



## langalejandro

irene.acler said:


> Digli = dile (tercera persona singular)
> Ditegli = decidles (tercera persona plural)



Ahora sí, gracias!!!

Ale


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

"Appena sei arrivato a casa fammi una telefonata"....creo que se dice también así. ¡forza azzurra...ma anche quella gialla e rossa!....avremmo il cuore diviso in due.


----------



## irene.acler

Uhm, no me suena mucho, Maria del Valle.
_Appena arrivi a casa, fammi una telefonata._


----------



## Sonsierey

La frase di Maria del Valle mi sembra corretta dal punto di vista della grammatica, ma magari nell'uso quotidiano noi diciamo semplicemente "Chiamami quando arrivi".
Maria, quando hai scritto "avremmo il cuore diviso in due", intendevi forse parlare al futuro? Se sì, la forma del futuro è "avremo".^__^


----------



## irene.acler

Sonsierey, ti sembra corretta "Appena sei arrivato a casa fammi una telefonata"?
A me non molto, ma magari mi sbaglio, non so. Io comunque non direi così.


----------



## Sonsierey

A me sembra corretta. Magari possiamo chiedere nel forum di italiano.^__^


----------



## mauro63

Potresti anche dire : non appena arrivi a casa ......


----------



## irene.acler

mauro63 said:


> Potresti anche dire : non appena arrivi a casa ......


 
Efectivamente


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Appena sei arrivato a casa fammi una telefonata"....creo que se dice también así. ¡forza azzurra...ma anche quella gialla e rossa!....avremo il cuore diviso in due.


Grazie dell'aviso del futuro.


----------



## Sonsierey

Prego, di niente!^__^ E... "avviso" ha due "v". ^__^


----------

